

Scrawled Insults and Epiphanies: Marginalia are on the march - drjohnson
http://www.nybooks.com/blogs/gallery/2015/feb/19/marginalia-insults-epiphanies

======
cafard
The first Duc de Saint-Simon, father of the famous diarist, thought himself
ill-treated in a history of the Fronde written by a Rochefoucauld (I think).
He showed up at a bookstore, asked to see their specimen copies of the
history, and commenced to write "The author of this book lies." in each of
them. I don't suppose that the exhibition has one of these histories, but it
would make for an amusing display.

------
winestock
Here's an example of a book published with Chesterton's marginalia.

[http://www.amazon.com/Platitudes-Undone-Facsimile-
Handwritte...](http://www.amazon.com/Platitudes-Undone-Facsimile-Handwritten-
Responses/dp/0898706289)

EDIT: I own a copy of this book in mint condition. It's a fun read.

Growing up, I was taught not to make a mark in a book, ever. But I learned
from one of my philosophy professors that one of the benefits of owning books
is that one can put one's own notes in the margins. Re-reading such books
years later can be eye-opening.

